

Ask HN: Good technology podcasts? - neilk

I like listening to podcasts, but I&#x27;m frustrated with what&#x27;s on offer when it comes to technology.<p>Most of them seem to be interested in:<p>- Kremlinology about what Apple or Google or some other tech giant is going to do next.<p>- Consumer electronics<p>- Highly subjective rants presented as momentous observations, e.g. Apple is doomed because we don&#x27;t like the iOS 7 icons.<p>Is there a good tech podcast for people who actually create technology, and are interested in the stories of people doing the same?
======
swanson
You might try TechZing: [http://techzinglive.com/](http://techzinglive.com/)

Here is the "on-ramp" for new listeners:
[http://techzingwiki.com/doku.php?id=on-
ramp](http://techzingwiki.com/doku.php?id=on-ramp)

~~~
neilk
This looks very relevant to what I'm looking for. Thanks!

------
drhodes
[http://hackerpublicradio.org/](http://hackerpublicradio.org/)

from the site: Hacker Public Radio (HPR) is an Internet Radio show (podcast)
that releases shows every weekday Monday through Friday. What differentiates
HPR from other podcasts is that the shows are produced by the community -
fellow listeners like you!. There is no restrictions on how long the show can
be, nor on the topic you can cover as long as they "are of interest to
hackers".

~~~
neilk
Thanks. Interesting concept, I'll check it out.

------
kyle_martin1
Could you be a bit more specific about what kind of technology? Technology
entrepreneurship? Programming? Security? Electrical Engineering? Etc.

~~~
neilk
Good point. I guess to be perfectly relevant to me, it would be a mix of
technology entrepreneurship and stuff related to that (languages, tools,
platforms, etc.) as well as some mind-expanding CS stuff, and finally the
kinds of maker projects that one might find on hackaday.

I think what I'd really like though, is not so much the hard-core tech content
(audio is not good for that), but just to get good portraits of technically
creative minds, their ideas, and their stories.

Hackers focus on the the "how" and "what" of technology, but rarely the "why".
The story of the idea itself, and its relation to the creator's life, is left
untold. Non-hackers trying to write about technology struggle to find the
human story, because they don't _really_ grok what the technology is or what
that person's contribution has really been. There's got to be some way to tell
these stories.

~~~
kyle_martin1
It sounds like you want to be listening to a podcast called "This Developer's
Life" (thisdeveloperslife.com). I really enjoy them and hope you do too.

Here's the some others I've enjoyed over the past year or so in case you're
interested in others:

Technology Entrepreneurship: Startups For The Rest of Us

General Entrepreneurship: The Lifestyle Business Podcast, Mixergy,
Entrepreneur On Fire, The Advanced Selling Podcast

Misc Interesting: Freakonomics Radio, NPR: Planet Money, This American Life

Please message me if you find anything interesting or if just having a bad day
for that matter.

------
TechNewb
There are podcasts that relate to specific technologies. I listen to Ruby5 and
RubyRogues.

~~~
malandrew
Like NodeUp for node.js [http://nodeup.com](http://nodeup.com)

------
anon789
Security Now with Steve Gibson and Leo Laporte

